

Criterion library now available on Hulu - elliottcarlson
http://www.criterion.com/current/posts/1753-a-long-time-coming

======
elliottcarlson
I like that there won't be any commercial interruptions during any of the
Criterion movies; seems like a good move for Hulu to gain more traction in the
subscription video department.

------
apress
Wow! This is an awesome movie collection with the best of folks like Bergman,
Kurosawa and Fellini.

------
waterlesscloud
And the vast majority of the comments are along the lines of "I wish this was
on Netflix".

